

Google is down - efader
http://www.google.com

======
taylorbuley
Not from where I'm typing

~~~
richchan
Unless he meant the stock - it did go down a bit in the afternoon today. =p

------
georgemcbay
Google was down for me for about 4 minutes today. I'm in San Diego. I don't
recall what time it was exactly but it was approximately 6:15ish pm Pacific
Time.

It wasn't just the search engine either, the first thing that I noticed down
was my work email (Google Apps based). Not only could I not reach google or
any of my Google Apps email accounts, but I couldn't reach any app engine
sites including (irony?) downforeveryoneorjustme.com.

Not sure what the outage was or how local it was, but I did actually see what
the submitter here saw as well -- he isn't crazy. My internet connection was
working fine other than the inability to reach seemingly any google powered
site, traceroute to www.google.com failed though the ip resolved correctly.

